# Some more pics



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

GP7 coming from hidden / staging yard onto layout

[URL="







[/URL]

Light mikado going past Clifton Forge yard

[URL="







[/URL]

A Passenger train flying past yard full of black gold.

[URL="







[/URL]

Sure hope you enjoy a few more pics.
Les


----------



## johnv6 (Nov 20, 2008)

is that 83 or 100 track?
The layout is very nice. I hope I can do that


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

It is code 100 atlas flex track. I only have 2 pieces of sectional track they are on the lift out section to keep the sliding rail from sliding.Flex track is the only way to go. And you can do it . Take your time and think it through before you do any thing. If you build it and don't like what you end up with tear it out and start again.
Les


----------



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you
Les


----------



## rutlandville (Sep 14, 2008)

the ties ready look real. what did you use for weathering?


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

rutlandville said:


> the ties ready look real. what did you use for weathering?


After I got the track where I wanted it I gave it a light spray of rustoleum ruddy brown primer. I also used a light oil on a rag to coat the railhead which made it easy to clean off the paint before it completely dried, also masked the points on switches / turnouts then started the scenery around it Ballast was the last thing I did.
Les


----------

